# The loss of one of Lil Beginnings most loved horses.



## Crabby-Chicken (Nov 9, 2008)

I got a text at 12:00 today Gramma got to go over the the rainbow bridge.

I just wanted to say what a neat little horse she was. One eye and a couple teeth and full of spunk and attitude! She loved foals and seemed to be almost a psychic when her own daughter was ready to foal. She was always ready to help with the foals. You could tell by her bone structure that Gramma was really a looker in her day and still was at 32 years old.

Liz with help from Stacy Score got Gramma's true identity back after being rescued. Liz has always gone the extra mile to make sure she was safe and comfortable. It breaks my heart that Liz will have to mourn her when Liz has done so much good for her.

Please keep Liz in your thoughts, this is a day she was dreading, and it has come way too soon.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Nov 9, 2008)

My deepest sympathy. I have a Gramma here, not near her age but she is a mother, grandmother, and soon to be great grandmother. She will live on in her children. Again my deepest sympathy.


----------



## shelly (Nov 9, 2008)

Happy grazing Gramma Pony!!!!! We will all miss you






Liz, Know that you are in all our hearts at this time of mourning...God Bless


----------



## crponies (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh, I am so sorry, Liz and family. I know that you will have many hard times ahead of missing Gramma pony. May you be able to remember all the happy times with her to help you through. (((hugs)))


----------



## Brandi* (Nov 9, 2008)

I am so sorry


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 9, 2008)

Sorry she is gone but she had a long life and I'm sure you have so many wonderful memories...


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry Liz you had to go through the pain and loss

she is free from pain now and young again

what a wonderful mare you saved and gave such a wonderful life to

, you were truely blessed to have such a sweetheart for so many years

so sorry for your loss


----------



## Miniv (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you for validating that...........Believe it or not, I sensed when she crossed. She is at peace.

(((Hugs))) Liz......I know this is hard.


----------



## kaykay (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh Liz Im so so sorry. You gave her such a wonderful home and Im so happy she had you as her owner.

Kay


----------



## SaddleTrail (Nov 9, 2008)

I am so sorry Liz for the loss of Gramma, I just read about her story a few days ago. She is now running around and watching all the baby's.

Thank you for sharing with us this wonderful lil mini.


----------



## SHANA (Nov 9, 2008)

I know exactly how you feel Liz and I know she is up in heaven with my little Frosty who died way to soon.

"Think of her as living in the hearts of those she touched, for nothing loved is ever lost and she was loved so much."

BIG HUG


----------



## debbiesshelties (Nov 9, 2008)

SaddleTrail said:


> I am so sorry Liz for the loss of Gramma, I just read about her story a few days ago. She is now running around and watching all the baby's. Thank you for sharing with us this wonderful lil mini.


Liz,

I am so sorry. She will be missed by all.

Debbie


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry Liz





Tracy


----------



## barnbum (Nov 9, 2008)

How lucky you are to have had her for so long--and such a personality! She was special, for sure. May your grief be peppered with sweet memories.

Karla


----------



## muffntuf (Nov 9, 2008)

My sincerest Sympathies to Liz and her family.


----------



## yellerroseintx (Nov 9, 2008)

Uh Liz..I am so sorry for your loss...rhere are no words..just know we are all by your side holding your hand and feeling your pain.....you gave her a good life (((hugs)))


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 9, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.

I'm sure Grandma Pony knew she was deeply loved by you.


----------



## Jill (Nov 9, 2008)

Liz, I am so sorry! You've been in our thoughts and will continue to be!!!


----------



## Barbie (Nov 9, 2008)

Liz - I'm so sorry!!! I am dreading the day when I will have to face what you have faced today.

(((((HUGS)))))

Barbie


----------



## Mona (Nov 9, 2008)

Liz, I am so very sorry for your loss. You have so many beautiful and treasured memories of her, and I hope you can call on those to help pull you through this difficult time. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Marty (Nov 9, 2008)

How lucky she was to have you as her mommy. She loved you as much as you loved her and no one could have done it better. What a beautiful life she had and now she has left you with her legacy and cherished memories. I am so sorry for the part of it all that hurts so bad Liz. If I could take it from you and put it on me I would in a minute. Much love and many hugs dear friend .


----------



## Kari (Nov 9, 2008)

**Hugs**

I am so sorry, my friend.

Kari


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 9, 2008)

Aww Liz, tears for you all, think I'll walk out to Treasure's grave and ask her to look for this special lady.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 9, 2008)

"Somewhere...somewhere in time's own space,

There must be some sweet pastured place,

Where creeks sing on and tall trees grow,

Some Paradise where horses go.

For by the love that guides my pen,

I know great horses live again."

-Stanley Harrison

Grandma Pony has gone home. You will hear her in the singing of her creek and the nickers of the new foals in a few months. Perhaps the new redhead her daughter will bear can be named for her as a final tribute. We grieve with you.

Leia


----------



## RJRMINIS (Nov 9, 2008)

Liz, I am truly sorry for your loss....She was lucky to have you in her life, and with her at the end. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Nov 9, 2008)

Liz, Gramma was lucky to have you. You gave her the best life possible and now you can rest easy knowing that you made the best possible decision to let her go. May the hole in your heart be filled with wonderful memories of her.

Carol


----------



## Laura (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry Liz and family



Our old Fancy just keept going and at 39, it's not always easy. These old girls sure have deep roots in our hearts...


----------



## Genie (Nov 9, 2008)

So very sad but still such a grand old life she lived and sounds like she was well loved.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 9, 2008)

Godspeed Gramma Pony








Liz, her passing is sad but also joyous at the same time. What a wonderful legacy she leaves and what a host of wonderful memories you have of her and Cherry Bomb and the boys. There are so many angel foals, I just can't help but believe that she was needed across the bridge to guide all the little ones that go much too early. Her joy from watching the babies was so brief here on Earth, but she has so many little ones to watch over now and for eternity.

I'm sorry she's gone physically and I'm sorry for the pain you must be feeling. I hope you find peace in knowing she's eternally pain free now and has all the foals she can handle.



You gave her so much love, I know she appreciated it very much.


----------



## tifflunn (Nov 9, 2008)

I am so sorry-

Tiffany


----------



## IloveMiniatureshorses (Nov 9, 2008)

Liz,

I am really sorry for your loss. Even though gramma pony's body is gone, that doesn't mean that her soul is. Her soul will always remain with you, and be there for you when you are down.

Godspeed to you, gramma pony.

A horses soul never dies out, no matter how many years the horse has been deceased.

Alyssa


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Nov 9, 2008)

I am truely very sorry about the loss of Gramma Pony. She has always been one of my favorites. You truely lost a great one.

Edited for spelling


----------



## MInx (Nov 9, 2008)

*



What a shame, I'm so sorry Liz..my thoughts and prayers will be with you as you go through the next weeks and months without her.*

Please accept my sincere condolences!

Maxine


----------



## rockin r (Nov 9, 2008)

Art and I are sooo very sorry...You gave her dignity back and showed her that not all humans are bad. Her years with you were blessed ones. I am sorry that you had to make the choice for her, but from the picture you posted, she was asking you to help her. God Bless you and yours.



As you know, you will grieve for awhile, and soon when you think of Grammy you will smile again. {{{{{HUGS}}}}} to you and Grammy pony......Theresa


----------



## qtrrae (Nov 9, 2008)

Hugs and prayers, Liz as you deal with the loss of your precious Gramma Pony!

She was indeed a special and treasured equine member of this forum - I know that many of us loved hearing about her and the love she had for the foals. I so believe Gramma Pony is in heaven taking care of all the angel foals.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 9, 2008)

Liz,....I am so sorry to hear about the passing of your grand old girl. May the memories of love filled times eventually fill your heart with the joy of having had her in your life.


----------



## horsehug (Nov 9, 2008)

Liz,

I am so sorry you lost her :-(

But she had a wonderful long life with you .......and for that you can be happy.

Susan O.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm sooo sorry Liz for your loss. She sure was loved and she had a great life after you got her.

Christy


----------



## Bess Kelly (Nov 9, 2008)

I am so deeply sorry. We have all been able to "share" this special mare with you over the years and thank you for that privilege. Your memories are many; and hold those close as you share her legacy with her daughter and grandaughters. Her soul remains with you always.


----------



## Russ (Nov 9, 2008)

Liz and family,

I am so sorry to hear of her passing. I have followed Grandma pony ever since joining the forum...years ago. She was a grand gal and you gave her a wonderful, loving home.

My thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## LindaL (Nov 9, 2008)

Liz...

I am so very sorry for your loss of Gramma Pony. She had a wonderful life with you and she will be greatly missed by both her humans and her horse family. I am glad I got to "meet" her. (((((hugs))))) my friend...

~Linda


----------



## Connie P (Nov 9, 2008)

Dear Liz,

I am so deeply sorry for your loss of gramma pony, but boy do I admire you for all that you gave to that old gal. You are one very special person and I know that gramma pony loved you as much as you did her. She is now at peace and bless your heart for doing the right thing for her. Hugs!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 9, 2008)

Not what I wanted to read at all.

Liz I can not thank you enough for sharing all of Gramma's stories. A many a day one of your stories made me smile. So she touched many across the miniature horse country.

I am so sorry for your loss and will keep your family in my thoughts.

Thank you again for sharing her with all of us.


----------



## wildoak (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry......never gets easy no matter what. Treasure her memories.






Jan


----------



## Leeana (Nov 9, 2008)

Im so very sorry Liz


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 9, 2008)

I know your heart is broken right now, but soon I hope you'll be able to think of her and smile. (((((((((HUGS))))))))


----------



## Candice (Nov 9, 2008)

Liz, I am so sorry. Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers during this difficult time.


----------



## mininik (Nov 9, 2008)

Aww, Liz... I'm so sorry. *hugs*


----------



## [email protected] River (Nov 9, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, Liz..... She had a long and and wonderful life while she was with you... A lucky mare for sure! I enjoyed reading your stories about her and her "family".

My thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## Dona (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry Liz. I know how much Gramma Pony meant to you. But you both were blessed to have found each other in time to be able to share Gramma Pony's final years together.



I know you will see her again.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Nov 9, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss! I know exactly how you are feeling. I just had to euthenize my 15 year old German Shepherd Dog today. I am wrecked, I'm sure you are too.

Gramma and Ashley, we will see you again.


----------



## REO (Nov 9, 2008)

A post cannot hold what my heart longs to say. But I think you know.

I too felt when she was released. She ran off kicking up her heels to look for her grandson and the others, but she will be back and WILL be there beside her daughter at foaling time. She'll always be there watching over the babies and you.

{{{{{Liz}}}}} I wish I was there to hug you in person.


----------



## Royal Crescent (Nov 9, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss



I am sure that having her daughter and grand-babies will be a comfort to you and bring good memories of a beloved friend. Hugs

Barb


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 9, 2008)

Liz -

I wish my words and thoughts could heal your broken heart.



You were there for me when I lost Misty, and also my beloved Cody. May these words from Garth Brooks help you over time. I have the words printed into a photo of Cody, that I keep next to me where I go.

You take care of yourself, my friend...

Liz R.

The Dance - Garth Brooks - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49uaLr6wamE

Looking back on the memory of

The dance we shared 'neath the stars alone

For a moment all the world was right

How could I have known that you'd ever say goodbye

And now I'm glad I didn't know

The way it all would end the way it all would go

Our lives are better left to chance I could have missed the pain

But I'd of had to miss the dance

Holding you I held everything

For a moment wasn't I a king

But if I'd only known how the king would fall

Hey who's to say you know I might have chanced it all

And now I'm glad I didn't know

The way it all would end the way it all would go

Our lives are better left to chance I could have missed the pain

But I'd of had to miss the dance

Yes my life is better left to chance

I could have missed the pain but I'd of had to miss the dance


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Nov 9, 2008)

Godspeed, Gramma Pony.....

Lucy


----------



## nootka (Nov 9, 2008)

I like this picture taken almost exactly ten years ago.

The vet said he could not believe a horse with that devastating of a lab result was standing. He'd never seen it, before, let alone walking the 100 yards or so from the pasture to the stream to drink (her choice, she had water at the barn).

She had not laid down in days, but didn't even go when he gave her a sedative...she gave three long "whuffs" then fell, already gone...

I miss her lots, but this needed to happen. She was pretty sick by this morning.






Thank you, everyone...

Liz


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Nov 9, 2008)

My condolences go out to you. That picture brought tears to my eyes, but I'm glad she is at peace again.


----------



## Valerie (Nov 9, 2008)

Liz,

I am so sorry to hear of Gramma Pony's passing.....she was a grand old gal, please know you are all in my thoughts.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Nov 9, 2008)

Prayers to help you get through this terrible time. Here is a little prayer for dear Grandma Pony.

Dear Lord you saw fit to bring this little horse into the life of Liz for her to take care of her and give her a wonderful life. Thank you Lord for bringing this little soul to touch the lives of so many.


----------



## Kendra (Nov 9, 2008)

We already knew that Jack had his Gramma's resilience, having recovered from a bad situation with his good nature (and sense of humour!) intact. In his new home, he has appointed himself guardian over his little herd of mares and younger geldings, going so far as to chase a coyote out of their field, a trait I'm sure he inherited from Gramma Pony as well!

There is no doubt that Gramma Pony's legacy will live on for a very, very long time.


----------



## ClickMini (Nov 9, 2008)

I am so sorry (((((Liz))))). Godspeed, good pony.


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your Gramma Pony.



She sounds like a wonderful girl. I'm fairly new here and did not know many of her stories but it shows she was well loved and will be missed. A very special soul.


----------



## Shari (Nov 9, 2008)

My deepest sympathy Liz. <HUGS>


----------



## REO (Nov 10, 2008)

For you Liz

*She wanted to stay*

She loved you so

But God called her

And she had to go.

So up she arose

And out of her pain

No time for goodbyes

She was going home again

It was her time

Her sickness too great

To the Bridge she went

And up to the Gate

There to meet her

And help her cross over

Was her grandson Kyan

To the land of clover

Away they ran

Manes flying and free

Over the Rainbow bridge

To the the fields of green

Her pain is gone now

But yours still remains

Her kisses you'll miss

Till you meet again

Behave you young ones!

Who have all gone before

Grandma Pony has come

And is home once more

Robin

.


----------



## mizbeth (Nov 10, 2008)

I am sorry Liz -

Beth


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 10, 2008)

Ah Liz, you were my first thought this morning....lovely prose Robin.


----------



## CKC (Nov 10, 2008)

Hugs to you Liz. She was very special.

Kim


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Nov 10, 2008)

Lots of people are thinking of you Liz!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Nov 10, 2008)

Liz, my heart is with you today. You gave your dear old girl release; she now waits for you at the Bridge, free of pain and care.

Margo


----------



## lyn_j (Nov 10, 2008)

so sorry Liz for the loss og Gramma pony she was a wonderful little horse. She gave 110%

Lyn


----------



## loveminis (Nov 10, 2008)

{{{HUGS}}} We will ALL remember Gramma Pony


----------



## nootka (Nov 10, 2008)

Your thoughts mean much to me. It's pretty clear to me that she had said goodbye to her family in the days previous. They were not a bit surprised when she fell under the weight of the drug the vet gave her. She was so stubborn, and would not go down, not even with the initial sedative. She did let me hold her head and I rubbed her neck under her mane the way she liked, and tugged her tiny, little furry ears.

They twitched a little, not like a reaction to anything except maybe she heard the nickering of another herd, another time...another place.

In juxtaposition to that moment, her grandson Pyro reached through the stall barrier and bit me on the rear while I was helping her down into the soft pile of shavings for the last time.

I think she had something to do with THAT, too. Tears and laughter.

She taught me much and I'll always be grateful for her presence, the little "free" mare that was dying when she got here, but took 13 years to show us all how to live!






December of 1995, just after she arrived here, and after a bath. She would have been 19 years old. We were told she was 16.






Right after I joined LB, and with her brand new (and only for us) daughter, Cherry Bomb, in May of 1997. Gramma was 21, here, though we were under the impression that she was only 17 via the people we got her from.






Here she was shadowing her daughter, waiting for Kyan to be born in February of 2006...she was never more than a dozen feet behind her girl when she was near foaling.






Having some of her grandson Mouse's "cake" (grated carrots and applesauce w/molasses n a little psyllium to hold it all together)






Thirty one years old.






Tucked into her stall in her jammies.






Hopefully this was as wonderful (the reunion) as I thought it would be for her...and him...






Always babysitting, she was never far from the babies until they got so big she had to hide from the colts for a few hours' respite.






Even on her birthday, she didn't take a day off!

One more:






Her very first grandchild born here, the only filly she got, and this is how she kept "her" babies: sandwiched between herself and her daughter, and she worked very hard to keep it that way. Happy grandma!

Sorry so many pictures...it's been a great thing to know and care for her. A privilege to be her final home before she moved on to better things, beyond the reach of neglect, cruelty and ineptitude. I hope she forgives me for that last.

Liz


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Liz,

I'm so sorry to hear of Gramma Pony's passing.



I'm glad she had rich, full life. You can feel really good about that part.

What a wonderful horse to have known and thanks for sharing her with us.





Glad you have lots of photos from happier times and also that you get to see parts of her in her daughter and grandkids.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 10, 2008)

Liz, your eulogies always make me cry. I wish you didn't keep having to write them!



That was an amazing tribute to an amazing mare and I actually burst into tears upon seeing that photo of G.P. and Kyan.




Bye bye, grand old mare.





Leia

P.S.- Why doesn't Pyro's behavior surprise me?


----------



## EAD Minis (Nov 10, 2008)

* So sorry for your loss, she was a sweety and I always loved seeing pictures of her. *


----------



## Miniv (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures, Liz. They made me smile through the sadness.


----------



## bcody (Nov 10, 2008)

I am so sorry Liz. What a beautiful horse, who had a lot of love to give.


----------



## lilfolks (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read this. I have a Grandma in my herd too who is over 30 years old and I dread the day when her time comes. She is the neatest mare I've ever had the pleasure of owning. She sure found her forever home when she came to me. Her son is my Senior herd sire and I have a granddaughter in my herd. Her name is Snowflake and she is a pleasure to have.

Joyce

Little Folks Farm


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Her life is a testimony to you, she will live forever in her children, and as you so rightly knew, it was time.

This we can do for our loved ones, it is both our right and our burden, the price we pay.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 10, 2008)

rabbitsfizz said:


> Her life is a testimony to you, she will live forever in her children, and as you so rightly knew, it was time.This we can do for our loved ones, it is both our right and our burden, the price we pay.


It can't be said better than that.

Hugs to you Liz.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 10, 2008)

What a beautiful moving goodbye. ((((HUGS)))) to you.


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 10, 2008)

Have not had time to sign in for the last few days, but am SO SORRY to see the loss of Grandma Pony!! How sad!!! At least her retirement was full of wonderful and caring people and gave her the best of everything! So sorry to hear this, and hugs to you, but she probably never would have made it this far without you and she will never forget it!!! She is flying through the green pastures now, around and under the shade trees, her mane and tail in the wind......


----------



## susanne (Nov 10, 2008)

Liz,

I'm so sorry that Grandma Pony is no longer with you in body, but in spirit she will always be there as the matriarch of Raftered Hearts.

What a legacy!

At the same time that I mourn her passing, I'm so happy for the wonderful life she had with you, with her herd, and with her little grandbabies. Her earlier years may not have been great, but she hit the jackpot when she came to live with you!

She loved nothing better than to watch over her grandchildren, and now she can watch Kyan, keeping him out of trouble and standing over him as he sleeps. As she takes care of him,, she no doubt feels your hand on her neck as a final comfort to her.

You were such a good girl, Grandma Pony.


----------



## sedeh (Nov 10, 2008)

Liz, that was a wonderful picture tribute to Gramma Pony! I'm sure she and Kyan are playing over the rainbow bridge right now! I know her passing has left a big hole in your heart and your pasture.....she was a great little horse!


----------



## Watcheye (Nov 10, 2008)

I was so sad to read that she died. I have said it before and I will say it again. Thank goodness there are good people like you to give these guys a good home and a good life. Pictures are the best. We should all take many. Very sorry for your loss...


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Nov 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry.

Hugs,

Robin


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 11, 2008)

rabbitsfizz said:


> Her life is a testimony to you, she will live forever in her children, and as you so rightly knew, it was time.This we can do for our loved ones, it is both our right and our burden, the price we pay.


Well spoken words and so true. Liz, I loved your eulogy for this grand lady. The other side is richer for her presence and she'll have so many now to watch over whilst she herself is watched, I gotta say one thing that struck me as I looked deeply into each picture. This was a family. In the equine world, how rare is that to have generations with a matriarch...such a lucky pony, you were blessed...so was she

When seeing her in her "jammies" pic tho..I couldn't help but notice the huge heart on her side..that told me her heart was bigger than one could ever know so one was put on the outside as well. What a great sign when she gets over the way...all the wee ones will see it..."love is available here". I can almost see her with her enterage, Kyan by her side, her protector now.

You gave her the gift of life, even with her end, she lives still..energy such as this never ends, it just moves on. Love and hugs.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Nov 11, 2008)

Awww what neat pics of her. I love the "Flash sandwich one!" She probably never knew she didn't have two mommies! What a neat girl. You took great care of her Liz.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 11, 2008)

The memorial collage I did as my offering of condolences.. Again, my thoughts and prayers are with you.. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Equuisize (Nov 11, 2008)

I hope as the days pass all that remains is happy memories, such as those the

photos bring. Those are truly a celebration of her life with you.

What a incredible testament of what loving care and good grub can bring to

a horses near deaths door at arrival.

She was one lucky girl when she drew you in the Mommy pool!


----------



## SWA (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh no, Liz, I'm so very sorry! Holding you in hugs and prayers. I'm so deepy sorry for your loss.

Warmest always,

Tanya


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Nov 12, 2008)

Cristina that is lovely!!!! That is so nice you made that for Liz. She misses Gramma so much, this is something awesome to keep.


----------



## minimomNC (Nov 12, 2008)

She was very blessed to have someone who loved her enough to give her a chance to live and loved her enough to let her go. May all of her memories bring a light to your heart.

Karen


----------



## nootka (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you again, everyone.

It means a lot to know that her loss was "noticed" because she had almost fallen off the grid when I got her, and I think her chance to be first and favorite, to be left to enjoy her world, her life and take care of babies, eat to her hearts' content (she almost never had NO food in front of her) and not have to wear a halter (she hated wearing them, and probably only ever wore them for the farrier and vet (but not that last time)).

She just knew where she was supposed to go.

Thank you, Cristina, for the beautiful pictorial, I have it saved on my computer and will put it on my site when I can stand it....

Liz


----------

